# No one calls me a Bomb Whore!



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

Justice will be served:eeek:

Plus a couple of random shots!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Could you move those, they're blocking my view of the game :biggrin:

Nice arsenal


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Nice bomb! I hope you have humi room for all of those.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

:redface:


JoeyBear said:


> Could you move those, they're blocking my view of the game :biggrin:


LOL


----------



## tekeeladude-cl (Mar 13, 2007)

Incommmming!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a whole lot of firepower set to go off!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> Could you move those, they're blocking my view of the game :biggrin:
> 
> Nice arsenal


THAT was good!

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

HOLY SH*T!!! WATCH OUT BELOOOOOOOOW! 

i have a titanium mailbox...bet you can't penetrate it...lol


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> HOLY SH*T!!! WATCH OUT BELOOOOOOOOW!
> 
> i have a titanium mailbox...bet you can't penetrate it...lol


20MM depleted Uranium shells!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

those boxes are loaded with goodness!!


----------



## GoinFerSmoke (Jan 1, 2007)

So who ever threw in the word bomb in the mix? I thought you were just a whore!?!?!?!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

the bottom one looks scary


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

GoinFerSmoke said:


> So who ever threw in the word bomb in the mix? I thought you were just a whore!?!?!?!


HAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAThat ain't funny.......


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah..............It is.


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Wow, you are a great BOTL. can't wait to see the damage!


Hmmm...there seems to be a large nuber of bombs vs explosions in your profile...might have to do something about that....


----------



## Habana-cl (Nov 7, 2007)

Holy toledo Chubz. That is a whopper of a bomb. BA BOOM!!!! Flint


----------



## Puffer (Nov 27, 2007)

serious strikes..


----------



## MrMaduro-cl (Nov 23, 2007)

What a stack of goodies!


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

Dude you're nuts..


----------



## cheesehead (May 25, 2007)

sending them priority mail? by the time they arrive it will be the fourth of july.
should have sprung for fed-ex overnigh


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

jitzy said:


> the bottom one looks scary


Hah, wait till it turns out to be one stick surrounded by a load of packing peanuts.

And that one stick'll be a cuban davidoff. :eeek:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

Whore.


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*bomb whore*

Ok ,

How about bomb sl*t!!!!!
Good luck on the weight loss, so far my effort has yielded all of 1.5 lbs.loss


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

baboruger said:


> Wow, you are a great BOTL. can't wait to see the damage!
> 
> Hmmm...there seems to be a large nuber of bombs vs explosions in your profile...might have to do something about that....


Ummm ... yeah. Something serious needs to be done about that!!! I hit Chubz with his first measly little bomb and then he returned fire; hitting me with all the big guns. Now he's at it again! Yikes!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

What would you liked to be called?:sorry:


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Here goes another -- Chubz Man your too much bro---LOL--

Oh by the way --Your new name is now "BOMB WHORE" or "BOMBING WHORE" which ever you like the best---Pick One!:huh_oh:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

cheesehead said:


> sending them priority mail? by the time they arrive it will be the fourth of july.
> should have sprung for fed-ex overnigh


alot of us on here use priority and its worked out great. I havent had any problems yet.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Schweet - more brothers/sisters gonna have the hammer dropped on them!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

jitzy said:


> alot of us on here use priority and its worked out great. I havent had any problems yet.


I am preparing some Priority munitions as we speak. The skys will be alive with the sound of outgoing bombage tomorrow!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I am preparing some Priority munitions as we speak. The skys will be alive with the sound of outgoing bombage tomorrow!


Oh Yes it will be------:errrr:

Oh the comment on the Priority--works fine for me as well---Use the Box maybe?:redface:


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Dang, Chubz. You've got to be stopped!


----------



## CTDavis (Jan 4, 2008)

looks like you are getting ready for a war.


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> 20MM depleted Uranium shells!


DU!! That's messed up dude. You got any extra 105mm sabot laying around?:errrr:


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Webmeister said:


> I am preparing some Priority munitions as we speak. The skys will be alive with the sound of outgoing bombage tomorrow!


Amen Brother let the ass kicking begin


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

stlcards said:


> DU!! That's messed up dude. You got any extra 105mm sabot laying around?:errrr:



View attachment 3143


Or 2 maybe?:huh:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## cybervee-cl (Oct 24, 2007)

Never had any problems with Priority Mail ............... ever.


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

Ok thats some serious bombage, so what did anyone do to you to deserve this.


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

xavier_chino said:


> Ok thats some serious bombage, so what did anyone do to you to deserve this.


One of them called me a "Bomb Whore"!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> One of them called me a "Bomb Whore"!


if the shoe fits...


----------



## xavier_chino (Apr 19, 2007)

I think you should take that as a compliment


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

stlcards said:


> if the shoe fits...


Et tu, Brute?


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> Et tu, Brute?


I'm not betraying you old pal, but you do drop a lot of ordinance.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

that looks like its going to be interesting
chubz keeps the er's in business cause boy he hits hard
good luck sir


----------



## bobaganoosh (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with others... bomb whore fits you. My personal favorite was "bomb slut". How about cigar skank? 

oh, and I forgot... your time has come... hehehehe


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

chubzerous said:


> One of them called me a "Bomb Whore"!


Can't we all just get along?


----------



## chubzerous (Jun 9, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Can't we all just get along?


I think it is a bit too late for that!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Someone will soon have their feelings hurt---OOOOucchhhhh!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

stlcards said:


> if the shoe fits...


:lol:


----------

